# What is this World Coming to?



## wingshooter1002 (Jun 2, 2007)

these PETA folk and animal rights activists are getting out of hand you all. i just noticed how much a few minutes ago. i was watching "How to Eat Fried Worms" with the kiddo and at the end of the movie, they had to say "no worms were harmed in making this movie"! what the heck? worms for crying out loud. and they had to do that or else they would have had a lawsuit on their hands from these PETA whack jobs. i belong to the NAFC and there were some of these nuts that got on there and started protesting fishing. wow. this is gonna be a sad world when we arent allowed to fish anymore.


----------



## Jim (Jun 2, 2007)

Those people need to go. Every time I hear a story about them I get more ticked off! :evil:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 2, 2007)

So how do you eat fried worms?


----------



## dampeoples (Jun 2, 2007)

It's not PETA, it's the LAWYERS!!!!

ESPECIALLY the FORMER LAWYERS!!! They're worse than mailmen.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 2, 2007)

dampeoples said:


> It's not PETA, it's the LAWYERS!!!!
> 
> ESPECIALLY the FORMER LAWYERS!!! They're worse than mailmen.



I heard that is was the private bait companies that make lures so DAMN good that the PEOPLES kill all the fish. The PEOPLES have no CHOICE when using this BAIT COMPANY>
_
Hint, hint_


----------



## Chuck (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm laughing in my baby seal skin speedos while eating my veal parm grinder in my f-150 (17 mpg) as I run over a family of racoons cossing the street....


----------



## JustFishN (Jun 4, 2007)

Chuck said:


> I'm laughing in my baby seal skin speedos while eating my veal parm grinder in my f-150 (17 mpg) as I run over a family of racoons cossing the street....



That was hilarious!!!


----------



## G3 Bassman (Jul 2, 2007)

And I'm just here "killing" time reading this PETA nonsense. :lol:


----------

